# Ford 1500 4wd problems



## joshc (Aug 16, 2010)

My father in law has a nice little 1500 but the 4wd won't engage. We aren't 100% how to engage it in the first place. I've jacked up the front axle and verified the front wheels will spin and they do. I twisted a little bit on the drive shaft and it spun. The engagement lever, to me, seems to be in the rear of the housing next to the PTO lever. Is that right? If so that handle doesn't budge at all.

Any ideas to help me out?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Most tractor dealers will be willing to let you talk to a mechanic, and that is what I would do. They work on them all the time and the mechanics in our area will share all kinds of information. Good luck.


----------

